# Solenoid engine?



## enginebob (Aug 17, 2009)

what is a solenoid engine and how does it work?
EB


----------



## black85vette (Aug 17, 2009)

It uses electrical solenoids in place of the cylinder / piston of a steam or internal combustion engine. It gets its power when the solenoid energizes and pulls the plunger into its electro-magnet. Lots of them out on You Tube.

Here is mine:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5635.0


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't know if this is what you mean...

Black85vette posted this a couple of weeks ago...

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5635.msg59639#msg59639

I didn't look any further. Try search on 'solenoid'.

....and speak of the devil...there he is...

I'll post anyway.


----------



## enginebob (Aug 17, 2009)

okay thanks! I had heard of them but never understood how they worked. ;D


----------



## firebird (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi engine bob

I built one a while back. I wound the coils myself. I posted it here on this forum. Heres a video of it running.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1824.0

Cheers 

Rich


----------

